# Quartz is kewl... post your quartz watches...



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Y'all know what kinda is nice.. putting on a watch and not having to set it or change the date or whatever..

QUARTZ let's see em'


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

From the early 1990s


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

Let me keep the Swiss Army love going.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Swatch 'Don't be too late'










Regards,


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

It is 9 mm thick and






44mm long .It is 36 mm wide without the crown and the lugs are 18mm.


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

This one is almost 30 years old and still running.








My wife bought this for me for my birthday a few years back after a trip to Washington D.C.


----------



## Jim-STL (Dec 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Still in my honeymoon phase a bit with this one, but I haven't touched one of my automatics since receiving it (and it totally bumped my Turtle from the throne).


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

2018 has been my year of quartz ... started a grab & go hunt in Jan-Feb, trying to get off my addiction to Timex ... FWIW, I purposely avoided Seiko, Citizen, and Casio. They obviously make great watches, but I wanted to discover some new brands that I didn't know before ...









The winner is the Gavox Aurora w/a Soprod-A SOP 716 twin-motion quartz 'mecatronic' movement ... perpetual date, chrono, timer, UTC, moon phase, spreadsheet program.









Sampled everything from Bertucci and their unnamed "all metal Japanese" quartz (Miyota?) to the Techne Hummingbird's Seiko VH31 ...









Was looking for some chronos for the start of my kids' track season ... they run the 400m and 800m races and I really wanted to find a stopwatch timer like the 6138/39 or the Chronostop ... and discovered DH. What a fabulous brand!









Also discovered the HAQ forum and found myself a Certina DS-2 Precidrive. It had a bit too much wrist presence and went into the box and hasn't moved much, except to check its accuracy. I ended up getting a Certina DS First (can't find a pic!), a somewhat simpler sports chrono. So I'm gonna flip the HAQ and keeping the First ... but the HAQ is amazing and after nearly 3 months, is -4 seconds.









Didn't realize Gavox and Techne were sister companies. Love this Harrier w/a Miyota quartz. Not a keeper, but I got the automatic version for my brother for his birthday later this month, but I really like it so I might have to get another one for my brother ...









I'm keeping the Gavox Aurora, the Certina DS First, and a Bertucci. I've licked the Timex addiction, and I'm selling off most of them, but will always be a fan, especially the IQ Yacht Racer which will always be my favorite.


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

All my watches except a Seiko Diver's are quartz watches, several are solar powered and one is a Link watch (links to iPhone).
The above is my Hamilton Khaki quartz. I love quartz because they are highly accurate.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Citizen!!!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I like having a few quartz pieces around.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Atarione:
Lastest estimates say 82% of all watches sold remain quartz.
I'm into HAQ watches. What's the point of owning watches
which run + or - 6 secs per day, when you can acquire watches
that run + or - 2 secs per year? Bulova 262 khrtz movements
nuther words!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist M47K


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Bassline said:


> Still in my honeymoon phase a bit with this one, but I haven't touched one of my automatics since receiving it (and it totally bumped my Turtle from the throne).
> 
> View attachment 13052859


Heyyy. Digging your choice of mesh, and I like the bezel. Great sort of vintage vibe!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

My 20yo quartz watch









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

The newer Victorinox Officer









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

Some very nice watches in this thread!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

These are my analog quartz watches, I'll post the digital models separately:

Swatch "Black Charles"








Swatch "Night Flight"








Swatch "Sandy Mountain"








Bulova 96b260








Casio EF305







3 Casio EF503's
























Slow Jo and Slow O








Svalbard "Noonday"


----------



## Jacob E. (Jun 27, 2014)

None for me, 3 for wife:


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

My digital quartz watches:

Xventure "solar"








Casio TGW 100








Casio GW5000 1JF








Casio HDDS100








Pulsar PS7001








Pulsar PQ2001








Pulsar PW3003








Seiko STP015


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

This was my fav quartz watch I have owned


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Here are my favorite quartz watches I have owned (all are gone now except the first G-Shock below):









Gone but not forgotten:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The latest quartz love of my life.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cdxl (Feb 3, 2018)

This is my quartz baby.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

A cleaner take on the classic. (Replaced the blue bits on a DW5600-M2 with a standard DW5600 strap and a 5600BB bezel.)


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Bassline said:


> Still in my honeymoon phase a bit with this one, but I haven't touched one of my automatics since receiving it (and it totally bumped my Turtle from the throne).
> 
> View attachment 13052859


Ha. I tried to do the same thing with the same watch (Murphy bezel), but I could not for the life of me get the damn OEM bezel off, and neither could the watch dude I sent it to. An occasional issue with this watch.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

another of the quartz watches I own


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Often maligned for having "no soul", I feel solar quartz watches are organic, plantlike and "living" in the way light is transformed into movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

Citizen Eco-Drive and Longines VHP.


----------



## seikoskxlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

good stuff


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

New holiday/beater watch just arrived. Best bang for your buck out there - maybe ;-)


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

One of my all time fav's but no longer around.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

One of the easiest to read analog chrono's out there - the Tag Aquaracer Calibre S:


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

mleok said:


> View attachment 13053321
> 
> View attachment 13053317
> 
> View attachment 13053319


which micky u like the most ? can u get auto mickys?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

You want quartz?
You can't handle the quartz!

Ok Here's the quartz!
(A few of them that have cool comments to go with 'em.)

I saw this orange 40mm Certina and had have it. 
The 40mm case is perfect, and i've never seen another like it.








Speaking of unique, Undone made me a piece, and I modded the hands even more. 
















Traded for this 34mm beauty. 
The more I wear it the more I fall in love with its elegant simplicity.
Second hand lines perfectly with the numbers.








This is mine. Got it new, wore the heck out of it.
Decided this year that it should be serviced. Once in 35 years is probably enough.
And this too, the second hand lines up perfectly.








And my Bertucci. 
A titanium tank.
Like the Timex of old- it takes a licking' and keeps on ticking.
And it's got better lume than anything else I own.








Thanks
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Mine has been making the rounds today. One piece titanium case, ceramic outer shroud, sapphire crystal, 7 jewel high torque quartz movement.


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

My Orient Panda is probably my favourite quartz piece beating the Nighthawk. The more I look at this thing the more I love it.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Here are some of my favorite quartz watches.....


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Christopher Ward Bluebird


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

To all those posting those Bulova moon watches: please stop.

They look amazing, but they're too big for me to pull off comfortably.

It makes me sad. 😞


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Bassline said:


> To all those posting those Bulova moon watches: please stop.
> 
> They look amazing, but they're too big for me to pull off comfortably.
> 
> It makes me sad. ?


lol.. sorry m8 ... yeah the moonwatch is a big watch.. I can wear it thanx to 8" wrists but I think bulova would have been way better off making it a 42mm watch.. they probably would have sold 2~3X times as many of them?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have seen a ton of really nice watches in this thread.. many many of which I would like to get at some point.. great job everyone..


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I think the Bulova UHF quartz watches are nice horology. The Bulova Moon Watch is very accurate and evokes memories of Apollo 15. Mine runes about 6-7 spy. Not bad for $350.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Bassline said:


> To all those posting those Bulova moon watches: please stop.
> 
> They look amazing, but they're too big for me to pull off comfortably.
> 
> It makes me sad.





rfortson said:


> I think the Bulova UHF quartz watches are nice horology. The Bulova Moon Watch is very accurate and evokes memories of Apollo 15. Mine runes about 6-7 spy. Not bad for $350.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE STOP! :-(


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Bassline said:


> PLEASE STOP! :-(


Sorry, I didn't read through the entire thread. I will say that it works in my 6.75" wrist. I was in the "too big" camp also until I tried it.

Try it. If it doesn't work out, it should be easy to flip.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

atarione said:


> lol.. sorry m8 ... yeah the moonwatch is a big watch.. I can wear it thanx to 8" wrists but I think bulova would have been way better off making it a 42mm watch.. they probably would have sold 2~3X times as many of them?


They were probably trying to be true to the size of the watch that Dave Scott wore on Apollo 15. So no, I don't think the smaller size would have broadened the appeal, since the appeal is primarily about the connection with the moon.


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

rfortson said:


> Sorry, I didn't read through the entire thread. I will say that it works in my 6.75" wrist. I was in the "too big" camp also until I tried it.
> 
> Try it. If it doesn't work out, it should be easy to flip.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I'm joking! I love seeing them. The "sad about not being able to pull one off" is true, but it looks great on your and others' wrists!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Just a few i have


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

mleok said:


> They were probably trying to be true to the size of the watch that Dave Scott wore on Apollo 15. So no, I don't think the smaller size would have broadened the appeal, since the appeal is primarily about the connection with the moon.


I'm pretty certain that the original was smaller - can't seem to verify that at the moment though so who knows.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Bassline said:


> I'm pretty certain that the original was smaller - can't seem to verify that at the moment though so who knows.


You're right, the original was probably about 43.5mm in diameter. The difference in size was presumably to achieve the same dial proportions with a different movement.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/size-original-bulova-moon-watch-3057002.html


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

mleok said:


> They were probably trying to be true to the size of the watch that Dave Scott wore on Apollo 15. So no, I don't think the smaller size would have broadened the appeal, since the appeal is primarily about the connection with the moon.


If it were smaller I'd have bought it.

I heard the original was 42 mm like the Speedmaster, but of course with a heavier case.


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Certina DS Action 200 quartz, imho an underrated brand in the US and an excellent watch for workout:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Just added another quartz to the collection today. Mostly because it was on sale. Solar/atomic keeps it low maintenance as a beater or loaner.


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

mleok said:


> You're right, the original was probably about 43.5mm in diameter. The difference in size was presumably to achieve the same dial proportions with a different movement.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/size-original-bulova-moon-watch-3057002.html


To be fair, a 43.5mm watch was probably waayy more of an outrageous size in the early 70s than a 45mm watch by today's standards.

The movement thing makes a lot of sense. I love the idea of those high accuracy precisionist movements, but most are likewise too big for me - I'm guessing partially because it's a big movement (with big power cell).

Just to be clear, there's no hate against larger watches from me, and I own a few. They just tend to get little to no wrist time after a short while because they're not as comfortable to me personally.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

hopefully bulova can be convinced to make a smaller equivalent movement to allow for some 42~mm chronos


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

atarione said:


> hopefully bulova can be convinced to make a smaller equivalent movement to allow for some 42~mm chronos


I suspect that's a low priority for them.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

My collection of quartz watches. The grey dial AT is currently on my brother's wrist.


----------



## jeffkrupa5180 (Apr 1, 2018)

atarione said:


> another of the quartz watches I own
> 
> View attachment 13054609


The ONLY quartz I own... & the "honeymoon" still ain't over either!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r (Sep 19, 2014)

As a fan of the Lemania 5100, I couldn't pass up this quartz chronograph with central seconds/minutes counter.










Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## The watch knob (Apr 7, 2018)

consum3r said:


> As a fan of the Lemania 5100, I couldn't pass up this quartz chronograph with central seconds/minutes counter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wearing one of those right now! My only complaint is the weak lume. I have mine on NATOs and love how light it is.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's a few...
WIRED AGAW422







RADO D-Star 







Seiko Ignition


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wife's wedding gift 5 years ago!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

islander009 said:


> Wife's wedding gift 5 years ago!


Same here.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

AKA my ****tazs...

















Luminox titanium

Marathon Maple JSAR

And the notorious Michael Weston UDT 1000
Because ''I used to be a spy.''


----------



## justanotherwatchguy (Oct 20, 2017)

Wow, I've never seen that 1/100 sec Seiko chrono before. What the ref.?


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)

Vintage Scubapro...










Vintage Breil Manta...


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

I've been moving more into quartz lately.
P4170011 by vinyl greek, on Flickr
P4170010 by vinyl greek, on Flickr
P4170009 by vinyl greek, on Flickr
P4170008 by vinyl greek, on Flickr
P4170006 by vinyl greek, on Flickr
P4170005 by vinyl greek, on Flickr
P4170004 by vinyl greek, on Flickr

The Edox is tough to photograph.
P8020042 by vinyl greek, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

justanotherwatchguy said:


> Wow, I've never seen that 1/100 sec Seiko chrono before. What the ref.?


Not sure if you're referring to me or eroc, but the reference number to mine is SBHP027. Only just got it early this month. I just missed out on getting one at a good price on CW eight years ago. I believe it is what is classed as a JDM (Japan Domestic Market) model.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

consum3r said:


> As a fan of the Lemania 5100, I couldn't pass up this quartz chronograph with central seconds/minutes counter.


Central minutes is my favorite chronograph complication. As far as I know, only Sinn and Damasko currently make auto versions, though Montblanc had one a few years ago (Twinfly) but it's discontinued. In quartz, I was only aware of the Certina DS First and the Gavox Aurora using central minutes, so it's great to know about the Revue Thommen. I am mystified why this function isn't more popular ... it's by far the easiest way to read a chrono, and it's just plain cool. On the Sales Corner right now are at least two Sinn's with Lemanias, and a TAG Aquagraph. Last week I also saw a Sinn EZM 1.1 listed for sale, and considered selling a kidney to get it, but I think it already got snagged.
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## flu (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## keybers (Feb 17, 2012)

Citizen Calibre 8700


----------



## Ianperry (Mar 28, 2018)

My 1 and only quartz.


----------



## Karps1987 (Mar 8, 2009)

My high school watch today


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

Karps1987 said:


> My high school watch today
> View attachment 13069409


Nice highschool watch!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina Oceaneer NK129 S2FS








Dan Henry 1968







MHD SQ1


----------



## silverwind2712 (Mar 13, 2013)

My only two quartz.

The scary thing is, I could actually sell my mechanicals and live with these two. One for Monday-to-Friday office and one for everything else.

But of course I wouldn't









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

Two of my quartz watches. Conveniently on top of my suitcase, since I use them as travel watches mostly.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

The watch knob said:


> I'm wearing one of those right now! My only complaint is the weak lume. I have mine on NATOs and love how light it is.


Well, perhaps not Snap! More, Happy Families (Revue Thommen Auto Lemania 5100)


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

My #1 & #2 favorite quartz


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

Delete plz


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Ellery (Mar 28, 2016)

Omega Aqua Terra 2518.30


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

jthole said:


> Two of my quartz watches. Conveniently on top of my suitcase, since I use them as travel watches mostly.


Looks great! How are you liking the Longines? Been eyeing the white for a while, but a bit worried about the size...


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

Hammermountain said:


> Looks great! How are you liking the Longines? Been eyeing the white for a while, but a bit worried about the size...


I have the smaller one, and that looks great on my wrist.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Heuer 1000 with the Gulf strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Adina Oceaneer NK129 S2FS
> 
> MHD SQ1
> View attachment 13078915


This one looks sharp! i like it


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Grand Seiko SBGX061. One of the nicest white dials I have seen on a watch. Just should give it more wrist time.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Quartz is cool!

1998 Redsand faux-digital.
Check out the stainless band.. cool eh?


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

Quartz is cool, because a quartz movement is much better than a mechanical one when you're working in the garden.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Although I wish this weren't so shiny (with its polished center links) it's still a fun diver. Seiko SNE435 (PADI solar). It's a bit beefy at 43.5mm!


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Agree with you about the centre minutes - as my eyes age I find that any other display type is more aesthetic than practical.

WRT auto centre minute types, Breguet also do a centre-minute chrono in the XXI - in steel or titanium


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok so what exactly qualifies as "quartz"? (don't answer that. It's rhetorical)

I conclude it is a watch with a better, so by my own definition I am wearing a true vintage pre-"quartz" watch!

The Timex Electric from sometime in the 70's (I think).


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## RC65 (Dec 14, 2016)

I just received (and am now wearing) the Bulova Lunar Pilot, and I foresee a very happy and lustful relationship with this one. This is just my second quartz...my other one is also a Bulova, one with an orange dial that I bought some time ago (too long now to remember when or where). All others are autos.


----------



## Hills-Berger (Nov 28, 2016)

Sometimes it's nice to just pick up a watch and not have to think "Is it still on the correct time"? No expensive servicing and highly accurate time keeping is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 13127577


Irresistibly mint! Excellent one!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Spunwell said:


>


Wow! Half of the Seiko forum is drooling.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Pilot Chronograph.


----------



## airadam (Dec 25, 2015)

Got this one recently for a great price, really enjoying it!


----------



## willing86 (Dec 7, 2014)

Can’t beat the Seiko Tuna. One of the few watches I sold and regret.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Rocket1991 said:


> Irresistibly mint! Excellent one!


The magic little plastic watch that loses 0.5 sec every two months.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

My ''cool'' UDT 1000. AKA The Burn Notice watch.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba AT3545X


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

willing86 said:


> Can't beat the Seiko Tuna. One of the few watches I sold and regret.


If it wasn't that large, it would be high on my wish list!


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Swiss Army from the early 2000s. This was my one and only watch for about 10 years, until I started getting interested in mechanical movements and then the bug hit me.


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)

Weird, I had like 20 autos, but the last 4 watches I have bought, have all been quartz. I might be turning to the dark side.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn EZM2 hydro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Incredibly accurate, and a smooth sweep second hand. The two o'clock crown rotates the inner elapsed timing bezel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

1977










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Android Mantis 








Junkers


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Rhonda 715Li w/10 year battery & T25 illunmination...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

IMO, one of the coolest quartz watches available: A-13A Pilot Watch from Italy. The second hand hits the indices perfectly, the jump minute hand is legible and fun to watch, gives this quartz 1 Hz watch the feeling of a precision instrument.

















Spend your Saturday reading the world's longest review of this fantastic watch!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/review-13a-pilot-watch-4706961.html


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Quartz IS kewl..
And it is also tough.
I have beaten this thing up over the years.

Before a little polywatch treatment... It shows the beatings.








After a little polywatch it cleaned up nicely!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I do like having some quartz in my collection. Having tiny wrists makes finding suitable watches difficult unless you're willing to wear battery eaters.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

Mine



+



+



+


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

There are some really nice quartz pieces in this thread. This is my one and only.


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Seiko 7a28-7039


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

jthole said:


> If it wasn't that large, it would be high on my wish list!


I had a 17 that I foolishly sold and am now deciding between the new 31 and 33. The 300m version wears much smaller than the dimensions would indicate...more like a 42mm. I haven't had any of the other larger ones. They are fantastic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## freq019 (Mar 26, 2013)

Does eco-drive count? If not here's my Timex 3GMT.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine says hello >


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Zeppelin 








Breitling Colt


----------



## RailroadMentality (Feb 20, 2017)

My daily driver, since 2004. Just won't die. Saving for an upgrade, but until then my Victorinox Summit XLT Chrono loses about .5 sec a month. 41.5mm case. Subdials hit each mark dead-on; central seconds, pretty darn close. Cleans up readily, batteries last about two years. Still water-tight. Crystal has hairline scratches invisible to a camera, but it's the main reason I want to upgrade.

Just can't warm up to any modern Victorinox faces. Gavox Squadron SS is the closest I can find to this type, so it's either that or Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical-no date, or find a clean Khaki King Scuba...


----------



## RailroadMentality (Feb 20, 2017)

My daily driver, since 2004. Just won't die. Saving for an upgrade, but until then my Victorinox Summit XLT Chrono loses about .5 sec a month. 41.5mm case. Subdials hit each mark dead-on; central seconds, pretty darn close. Cleans up readily, batteries last about two years. Still water-tight. Crystal has hairline scratches invisible to a camera, but it's the main reason I want to upgrade.

Just can't warm up to any modern Victorinox faces. Gavox Squadron SS is the closest I can find to this type, so it's either that or Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical-no date, or find a clean Khaki King Scuba...

View attachment 13193999


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNDD91P1


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

pyddet said:


> I do like having some quartz in my collection. Having tiny wrists makes finding suitable watches difficult unless you're willing to wear battery eaters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ventura!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SBDJ 013...Grade 5 Titanium,Diashield coating..


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

William L. 1985 Chronograph


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Martin Design Turbine

(survived today's light drizzle WR test :- )


----------



## kidsmoke (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't have a picture but I love my Omega SMP quartz. Bullet proof.


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

Absolutely love my superquartz Breitling B-1. It is my newest watch but definitely a cornerstone keeper in my collection.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Here's two of my favorites. Neither has gained or lost a second since I got them and the incredibly smooth sweeping second hand is a joy to watch.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Junghans Max Bill


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

One of my favourites and still good for 6 seconds a month


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Nezumi Voiture


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

TAG Heuer 40.5mm Aquaracer


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Timex Navi Harbour


----------



## TSLow (Jul 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Timex Navi Harbour
> 
> View attachment 13359263


That's sharp. I like the 12-hour bezel. Nice strap choice.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

TSLow said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks balanced,original and clean. It 3 out 3!


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> Zeppelin
> View attachment 13188987
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging that Zeppelin, man!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Oceanmoon







Seiko SNAD41


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Always loved this watch


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

My only Kinetic


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Martin Design Turbine


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Bulova Sea King 262Khz.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Bulova Sea King 262Khz.


You can sink a galleon with this watch , harrr harrr

- - - Updated - - -



Brightling007 said:


> Bulova Sea King 262Khz.


You can sink a galleon with this watch , harrr harrr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Here's a quartz piece I custom ordered back in November. 
Now it's August and it's already got a good story to go with it!


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Casio Duro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Wearing a perennial forum favorite today that happens to be quartz and my only "true GMT", but in a colorway that's a little different than the usual.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I gave it a new strap today. I still need to clean the haze from back side of crystal.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Timex Navi Harbour
> 
> View attachment 13359263


That is sweet. I wish I hadn't already blown my watch budget for the year.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Greetings from 1978...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## leedingle (Oct 9, 2017)

I see I am not the only one. I like the Bulova Sea King. It is super legible, but I still wish it was a little smaller.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Black5 said:


> Greetings from 1978...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say hello to the "Solid Gold Dancers" for me!

LOL

- - - Updated - - -



Black5 said:


> Greetings from 1978...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say hello to the "Solid Gold Dancers" for me!

LOL


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Grand Seiko HAQ SBGX259


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Timex Bayman.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Some more of mine....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Say hello to the "Solid Gold Dancers" for me!
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


That would be this one.









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNDA83P1







Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 II







MWW Morgan


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Black5 said:


> That would be this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha
Great watch, but.... for those NOT from the States, or younger than 40....

The Solid Gold Dancers were drool worthy for a teenager in the late 1970's. 
Wearing skin tight gold leotards they were the house dancers for a music show on TV here in the states.

Ok, maybe a little more than drooling...

Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tag Heuer S/EL Chronograph from the 90's.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Gavox Roads 'Icefields Parkway' (limited edition):

















The canvas is from redrockstraps. The Roads comes with a steel bracelet as well as a bonus leather strap. Here's the bracelet:

















Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.: For anyone interested, our member boatswain has written an awesome review about the Gavox Roads series! It has three models.

The review is here:

--> *Gavox Roads Chronograph Review* <--


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Gavox Roads 'Icefields Parkway' (limited edition):
> 
> View attachment 13381659
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking piece Bernd. I saw one of your posts of it in another thread and had to go check it out. Very attractive piece that strikes familiar chords, but is unique in and of itself.

Well done.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

My trusty Casio:


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> That's a nice looking piece Bernd. I saw one of your posts of it in another thread and had to go check it out. Very attractive piece that strikes familiar chords, but is unique in and of itself.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you for the nice feedback! b-)

+ 1! I like how the thing is 'the Gavox Roads' as a persona and not the next run-off-the-mill dresswatch panda.

With exception of the added tachymeter scale, these Roads models are the Gavox Squadron with a different dial design. So you get that substantial case and overall design with it's distinctive tool watch appearance - with the beauty on top.

boatswain was so kind to invite me to add my pics and impressions to his review and I will do so the very next days. Here's one of the new pictures:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

And one more, this time with a 'weathered grey moon-dust' canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Spirit Giugiaro Design


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


What is it?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> What is it?


bulova hack 96a102


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

My only quartz watches... The Bulova for its history, and the SNE435 because the red on blue makes me do my "O Face."

Oh, and I have a Wenger Swiss military quartz that's currently on the operating table (I'm doing the mineral-to-domed sapphire swap), so no pics until later.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The vast majority of my watches are quartz. Most run pretty fast so the crown gets pulled in the morning to hack 'em
This one came in the mail today.

Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-04-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

A few of mine, past and present.

First the HAQs:

Certina DS-2 Precidrive Chrono, one of my very favorite watches, a bit sporty, a bit dressy, tremendously accurate, and possessed of one of the neatest quartz chrono movements around:









Pulsar PSR 10, which I recently realized I don't wear nearly as often as it deserves, being currently my second most accurate watch:









Next those of standard accuracy (though still beyond the realm of mechanicals):

The famous Casio MDV-106, a fine tool and water watch, especially at it's usual $40-something price, and even better at the Walmart sale price where I found it:









Momentum Fact 4, titanium, so absurdly light for its chunky form, and the only anadigital I wear much (though I'm still not 100% sure I've gelled with it yet):









Blue-dialed Expedition Chrono, the spare watch I keep in my carryaround bag in case something happens to my primary watch of the day:









The white-on-black model I owned previously and sold for some odd reason. Seems to be relatively rare in comparison to the tan-on-black model:









Swatch Irony "Dark Phoenix" chrono, probably my favorite grab-and-go before the stepper in the 1/10-second subdial stopped working:









A black-dialed Darch field watch:









These were decent $8 beaters, though not especially durable (crown fell off another I own). The WR holds up to getting wet, and I've even swum in at least one of them. (It's not like I lose much if one drowns.) Here's its white-dialed sibling:









And finally the novelties.

This was only a couple of dollars off of Ebay, and I wore it a few times and enjoyed it, but I eventually gave it to a neighborhood bartendress who's one of the biggest Trekkie's I've met and - unusually for her age - a TOS devotee at that:







[

I used to wear this one when launching fireworks (for lighting punks, not for lighting fuses directly) until I broke the lighter portion trying to change the battery in the movement:









(The scissors in the photo were used to jam the lighter in the "on" position for the snapshot.)

I have a few other quartz models, at least one worn fairly often, but I'm way behind on photography.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

+1 for the MDV106. When the battery in mine died, I replaced with with an Orient Triton (at 9x the price...), but man, did I put that watch through hell. Week-long backpacking in the Smokies, kayaking, and more yard work than I ever care to admit. Held up like a champ, and looked great the whole time. Here it is on a SS bracelet (no end links) in its final days...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Dan T. said:


> +1 for the MDV106. When the battery in mine died, I replaced with with an Orient Triton (at 9x the price...), but man, did I put that watch through hell. Week-long backpacking in the Smokies, kayaking, and more yard work than I ever care to admit. Held up like a champ, and looked great the whole time. Here it is on a SS bracelet (no end links) in its final days...


I changed the battery on mine recently. Super easy, though it's true that I've not had it pressure tested and most likely won't. If it ever does leak on me (which I doubt, since I doubt I'll ever take it below swimming depth), I'll replace the movement and try to source a new o-ring.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> I changed the battery on mine recently. Super easy, though it's true that I've not had it pressure tested and most likely won't. If it ever does leak on me (which I doubt, since I doubt I'll ever take it below swimming depth), I'll replace the movement and try to source a new o-ring.


Yeah, I used the dead battery as an excuse to buy a near look-alike (my Triton). My wife said "You know how to change batteries; just do that." And I had to respond with: "I like this watch, but I'm presuming this is a sign from the Gods of Horology that it's time for an upgrade." Never question the Gods of Horology.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

My Sub homage by Invicta. Keeps good time, is comfortable on wrist, and looks great!


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

mystic nerd said:


> My Sub homage by Invicta. Keeps good time, is comfortable on wrist, and looks great!


Looks great.

There's a part of me way down inside I have to deeply suppress; the part of me that wants to turn your bezel so the pip lines up at 12 o'clock... Must... resist...


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Dan T. said:


> Looks great.
> 
> There's a part of me way down inside I have to deeply suppress; the part of me that wants to turn your bezel so the pip lines up at 12 o'clock... Must... resist...


Yeah. I have that "part" in me too, I just didn't use it today!

I must have used the bezel to time something. Then I just left it where it was.


----------



## Chilidog67 (May 24, 2018)

Swatch Jelly Fish 30th year anniversary watch...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Pulsar PSR 10, which I recently realized I don't wear nearly as often as it deserves, being currently my second most accurate watch:
> 
> View attachment 13452615


Regarding this one, I've been reading a bit more about other people's experience with these, and it seems the accuracy I was seeing when I last checked it (something under 15 spy) typically degrades quickly, with some slipping past one minute per year of drift. If that's the case with mine, it may not be my second most accurate watch after all, as some of my non-thermo-compensated quartz watches seem to have fortunately low drift (though again, that's as of the last I checked). Requires further study. :-(

Edit to add: I'm gradually recalling that I used to be aware of that trend and knew I should be looking out for it, I just forgot about it over the years. :-(


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Another of my quartz watches. Can usually be seen on an Orange NATO I wasn't feeling orange happy this morning.

Blue Expedition on Black NATO 9-06-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Another of my quartz watches. Can usually be seen on an Orange NATO I wasn't feeling orange happy this morning.
> 
> Blue Expedition on Black NATO 9-06-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


That's a very nice Expedition. I have one with a dark green dial, which I think is more common. My wrist finds it comfortable on a mesh bracelet.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNA413


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Certina DS Pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

1/100 Sec Chronograph


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I've added this little guy since I last posted.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Dang right it's cool. Newest one today.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And one that came in two days ago


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Last Saturday


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And last week



So that's four new quartz watches in about two weeks.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all the great pics....sub'd


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Nirado (Sep 10, 2018)

Here's a Swatch Diver 200m WR Quartz with uni-directional bezel. Got it as a gift in 2007, just changed the battery once.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Pontiaddict (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## gdanko (Jan 18, 2018)

My first quartz in a very long time. Love it.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

Took this out of my watch box, 7 seconds off probably after several years. My first real watch, circa 1994.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashexilum (Jul 13, 2018)

gdanko said:


> My first quartz in a very long time. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one also. Great quality and a dial i never get tired of looking at


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Musha "Nobunaga"

(Via kickstarter -- pretty cool damascus steel bezel)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Panda Luvs Quartz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Waves on a Wednesday









Time is a gift...


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Original Seiko quartz chronograph! Watch history.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Mechaquartz









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Not mine, but a loaner from Undone watches, since I recently became an affiliate (see link for more details about their watches https://www.undone.com?rfsn=1816528.b22fb3). Its a meca-quartz also.

This is from their Urban Tropical collection, which is the first model to have the sundials in a horizontal position, as opposed to vertical in their previous models. Picked this up just a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Solar Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Leogilbi (May 11, 2017)

jdmvette said:


> My #1 & #2 favorite quartz


Please what is the Reff number of the one by the right?

Thanks


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Would you ever guess that this is a quartz watch? The blue dial is gorgeous, the markers and handsets are (decently) lumed, but it also has Timex's greatest horological contribution (well, since 1957 when they cloned Laco's 0-jewel excenter-rotor single gear automatic movement) ... _Indiglo!_

View attachment 13530941


The Q Quartz was released under the Timex "Originals" label, which were made in 2011. Timex builds 98% of their watches using chromed brass or resin cases, but the Originals are stainless steel and extremely well built. No loud ticking. The first three down below are pictured with their vintage twins. I owned the vintage pieces first, and spent a lot of time hunting the Originals down, and found the first two on German eBay.

























VVV This one was sold under the Originals label, and I found it of all places from a JDM Amazon seller, but I was never able to determine the vintage piece it was based on. It vaguely resembles a Red Ball diver, but is conspicuously lacking the lollipop second hand, and has a countdown scale on the bezel (which is otherwise perfectly replicated). I never wore it, and wound up selling it to a member here who bought it for his 10-year-son. It had decent lume + Indiglo, and an excellent rubber strap.









VVV This "coke bezel" diver reissue was probably the best Original value: 100M water resistance, stainless steel, w/lume & Indiglo. The second hand actually hit the indices! I paid $40 for a NOS model. Not a bad deal for those specs.









This post makes me sad, because with only one exception, I sold all of them last year, both the Originals and their vintage twins. I'm a lifelong Timex consumer, starting buying vintage pieces in the 1990s, and will always have a few in my collection, but I needed desperately needed to cull the herd. I went from this ...









... to this ...









With the release of the new automatic Marlin, I hope Timex builds some new Originals models w/mechanical movements.


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

A little carbon









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

This is my one and only now and I'm happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko SNE435


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

117 GS Diver


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SNP497 on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Anyone else's Timex ticking wake the dead? I'm actually about to sell mine.

Heres my Khaki, my first big watch purchase.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's a few:


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Here is a loaner Urban Tropical next to my vintage Speedy. They may not share the same prestige, history or type of movement, but they do share some of the same charm.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New pickup Grand Seiko SBGX117 no date diver.. Man is this piece hot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

​


----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)

Got some G shocks too.


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jes8414 (Jun 24, 2016)

I use my Citizen Solar Diver as my grab-n-go watch


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here are the only 2 quartz watches in my collection. A Swiss Chronometre spec Breitling Colt and a Solar powered Seiko Tuna.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Stag Tyo







Rado D-Star


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

As you can see, I went through a Citizen phase. Now I am mostly into G-Shock. The Solar atomic is great. They are ready to just be put on.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Love solar quartz :- ) EcoDrive on a new strap.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SNP497 on Nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdanko (Jan 18, 2018)

I only own one quartz, a Bulova Lunar Pilot.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Saturday with my SNP497 Tuna on OD canvas strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient panda


----------



## gdanko (Jan 18, 2018)

Marathon









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm wearing a Seiko H357 Duo from 1981on the last day of Spring. (In Oz).












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

A few of my kewl quartz watches...


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Solar Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Nice one, just about the best $55 watch I bought new.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, I have some Gshocks and vintage MRG's but here are my two most expensive quartz.....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Quartz works for me









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

berni29 said:


> Hi, I have some Gshocks and vintage MRG's but here are my two most expensive quartz.....


Wow. |>|>|> Balancing the service and finishing advantages of the Grand Seiko - along with its GMT complication - against Citizen's solar power and perpetual calendar, one can make a fairly sound argument that as of 2018, that is the very best quartz watch on the market. Saw one tonight at Timeless here in North Texas. Very nearly fell prey to it. Had to keep reminding myself that my HAQ money is supposed to be set aside to see what Citizen release in 2019, but it was so hard remembering that that I imagine forgetting it would have been worthwhile and pleasant, though I might be wondering in the morning where my food would be coming from for a while. :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This thing is an atomic, solar, JDM titanium world-time chrono-diver, not seen too often.

I heard about these long ago but they are expensive and out of production ten years. When eBay had a big 15% off day, I researched all my short list affordables and two of these turned up for sale. This one is near mint and after a thorough cleaning, it looks much better.

OCW-P500TJ


----------



## sprosinac (Aug 30, 2011)

omega









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Fructus Temporum (Jul 10, 2017)

_Chinese chronograph ROBAOGAR (SUNON PE70 movement)_









_Redmi 5 Plus photo_


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## wadsy (Apr 2, 2012)

Broadarrow PRS4


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen's first Ana-Digi.
1978 41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

TRASER P59


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My sweet little Seiko 6F22 moon phase today to match my black shirt.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Got this:







Seiko SLT081

Which led to this (incoming):







Seiko SBQJ017


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

My father's Oysterquartz. He wore it daily for almost 30 years. It was given to him by a business associate. I was never prouder than when he gifted it to me. It reminds me of a simple, yet extraordinary man.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Smith & Bradley Ambush, PVD.









EONE Bradley Compass, Graphite.









Minuteman Team Rubicon.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

SBBN031





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Continuing to indulge my penchant for Solar Quartz watches -- Awake Watch (via Kickstarter). Dial is supposed to evoke the ocean floor, and changes nicely in different light.


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Pulsar Solar Titanium. My longest serving most reliable watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Citizen Promaster Diver CA0716-19E


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Cheap and eccentric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Stuckx "The Bull" Panda -- this is based on a Seiko "mecha-quartz" movement.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival H558-5000 Arnie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> Cheap and eccentric/QUOTE]
> 
> That is just too cool!
> 
> ...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Just never looses time.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## papayaseed (Oct 22, 2016)

Quartz hasn't been cool since the 1980's ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Omega Seamaster. Elliot Brown Horton. Sinn Custom UX


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Bulova Hack. ... my favorite watch I bought in 2018 ... been stealing a lot of wrist time from my mechanicals ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko Honda F1











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

papayaseed said:


> Quartz hasn't been cool since the 1980's ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I'm a fan of quartz chronographs. They're more affordable and no expensive servicing required.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina Oceaneer SW18 S6FS


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## RailroadMentality (Feb 20, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Bulova Hack. ... my favorite watch I bought in 2018 ... been stealing a lot of wrist time from my mechanicals ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Splendid watch! Is this a current model?


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Pic from a few days ago...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Shortround (Nov 13, 2018)

...


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Bulova 96B231 chrono on DeBeer strap.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

RailroadMentality said:


> Splendid watch! Is this a current model?


Yes! It's a special edition watch that Bulova created for Macy's. Still available!

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...searchPass=allMultiMatchWithSpelling&slotId=1

Here are some more gratuitous pics:


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

pardayan said:


>


So I'm not the only one after all?


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Love this one as a weekender. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

Oystetquartz!


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Was on the fence about keeping this Maurice Lacroix Aikon and finally settled on adding it to the collection.









The slim profile and bracelet help it fit snugly to the wrist.
Think I made the right decision.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

I didn't know Sinn made quartz!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I got another one it's vintage but good shape, I can't comment on accuracy yet I've had it 2 weeks.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fly Back 
Fly Backb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

H601
Seiko Duo












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

HammyMan37 said:


> I didn't know Sinn made quartz!
> View attachment 13880285


They make a hydro series of watches that are oilfield cases and the only way they could make that work was to use quartz movement. Oil-filled cases keep air from being able to enter and, as a result, no pressure can build up in the case and it can essentially descend into the depths for diving. Of course I just wash my hands with it. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tylervanwormer (Mar 24, 2015)

I am LOVING that Horloscaphe! If you are ever considering selling, let me know!


----------



## tylervanwormer (Mar 24, 2015)

Just got this guy and am loving it.


----------



## tylervanwormer (Mar 24, 2015)

Phantom double post, sorry.


----------



## Str8Shave01 (Jul 6, 2018)

Disclaimer: Not my personal photo
My favorite of my 4 Quartz


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tylervanwormer said:


> I am LOVING that Horloscaphe! If you are ever considering selling, let me know!


https://www.horloscaphe-watches-paris.com


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1 (Jan 4, 2019)

96B257 








96B259


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

MN issued Beuchat diver
RAF issued Seiko Chrono
RAF trialed Seiko A4
RAN issued Seiko diver


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

GWA1000








Citizen Divers


----------



## Stretch44 (Jan 25, 2019)

Zeppelin moon phase


----------



## Stretch44 (Jan 25, 2019)

Swiss Army


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Red
Casio 
Beater











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Texas Don (Dec 26, 2018)

Not exactly on my wrist at the moment but a cherished watch in my regular rotation. It's a 1996 vintage that was purchased as NOS. With a new battery, it runs as designed. Highly accurate too.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen 
Ana-Digi 
41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

Most of my quartz watches


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Some Casio action today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Sporting this one today


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

After all the rain, I finally get a melanin recharge with this Aerospace on the wrist. Fantastic thread BTW as I contemplate a carefully curated quartz collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Quartz is kewl... post your quartz watches...Chronosport UDT-DPW..*


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Another


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tturner79 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Tturner79 (Feb 14, 2019)

View attachment 13919281

View attachment 13919285

View attachment 13919287


----------



## Tturner79 (Feb 14, 2019)

The first one above is an auto but I can't figure out how to delete it..lol


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes quartz is kewl.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I think this is kewl...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Two recent additions to my collection the Traser and Citizen plus two i've had for years, my Timex and G Shock.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Lately, the Dan Henry 1972 Chrono has been my grab and go. Great watch IMHO.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Here are mine, but I have an incoming quartz ... the Tag Heuer Monaco. I ordered it from my AD and awaiting delivery (it is a very hard watch to find).

My Tag Heuer Formula One Chronograph:









And my G-shock:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Quartz IS cool!

I think this little quartz gives a Cartier a run for it's money. 
(No it's not solid gold, but then some Cartier are not solid gold either...)


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

My inner geek loves a Casio on a Nato


----------



## TomMullen (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm guessing this is around 50 years old. I haven't tried it in a few years, it used to work but it eats through two alkaline button cells in no time!


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

My tough watch for work









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

GS SBGX115


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

This just arrived. Vintage quartz nautilus dive watch.


----------



## Johnny0 (Feb 11, 2019)

Khaki pvd


----------



## ChrisGMT (Dec 18, 2018)

GW50001JF and Rangeman - love them!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Expedition Scout 43

Scout 43 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tvterry1 (Jan 4, 2019)

My Bulova's with dashboard dancer;-)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Expedition Scout 43

Scout 43 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Omega 2264


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Post Soviet Quartz:


----------



## Pepesanchez (Apr 19, 2018)

I recently bought this quartz Certina, still waiting for it to arrive, so I've included one of the seller's pics.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

In honour of the best selling G-Shock of all time ...

Today I'm wearing the GA-110.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

deleted


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

My Omega Seamaster still going strong after ten years. Older photo.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Had this Citizen Multi-Alarm for a while in a drawer after it stopped working.
Gave it a bit of a clean and a new battery and it fired up!











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

This Casio Illuminator has been running more than 11 years on the same battery. Replaced it for $15(!) on a recent trip in Japan. Despite looking at lots of cool watches including Grand Seikos etc., the only thing I could initially decide on was this (probably cheaper than replacing battery, and it was getting scratched up). Here are both with Hokkaido Mountains in the background. Keeping the Casio Quartz theme going, I later picked up a Titanium Casio Lineage.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Casio Lineage Titanium. Casio seems to make the Waveceptor, Lineage, and Oceanus lines on the same basic architecture (just going up in materials and price). All seem like great watches for their price points.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

One of my favorite Three Handers

Swiss 3 Hander by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

One of my favorite Three Handers

Swiss 3 Hander by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559 on an aftermarket leather strap














​


----------



## watch_kick (Dec 26, 2018)

This was my "daily driver" for about 17 years. A while back the start-stop pusher failed, more recently the elapsed time failed. It still keeps good time, though. Now it's my bedside time-checker - lume isn't that bright, but it lasts the night.









Also, I managed the break the pin holding the link in the bracelet next to the one that attaches to the spring bar the last time I changed the battery so I replaced the pin with a piece of piano wire. I love the watch anyway - my most expensive watch...so far ;-)


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Nothing wrong with quartz...


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)

1993 Timex Ironman
Seiko "Tuna" SBBN033


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen Eco Drive AT 
Eco Drive AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Sunday

Bulova b by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W7MA53TO10 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

I found this guy at TJ Maxx yesterday clearanced out for $99. Now I go around the house annoying everyone with the built in flashlight like I'm double-oh jackass.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Giugiaro diver.


----------



## Bauhus (Feb 19, 2017)

BabyJoe said:


> Most of my quartz watches
> View attachment 13912503


Yup, you've got it covered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhus (Feb 19, 2017)

Do you know if this watch has Bulova's UHF movement? Does the seconds hand tick or move smoothly?

It looks very cool.



Vioviv said:


> Yes! It's a special edition watch that Bulova created for Macy's. Still available!
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...searchPass=allMultiMatchWithSpelling&slotId=1
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cuthbert said:


> Giugiaro diver.


Uber cool!


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

I've been lucky enough to snatch one of these discontinued AJ9230 from eBay. It basically is the NY0040's quartz brother.
Still can't believe for how cheap I got it and the fact that it's in such good condition considering the 10 years of age.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Anadigiv by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

It's still a quartz!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sarox42 (Jan 12, 2019)

I no longer own this watch. I hardly liked any watch this much let alone a quartz









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

This is just a cheaper Wenger quartz that my dad gave me years ago. I absolutely love it and wear it all the time- probably the only non-digital Quartz I ever wear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Bauhus said:


> Do you know if this watch has Bulova's UHF movement? Does the seconds hand tick or move smoothly?
> 
> It looks very cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a ticking quartz ... it's not the 262 kHz UHF movement.
Recommend however at a big discount- it's a fun watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## c0rbin9 (Oct 17, 2018)

Watch is cool but not cool enough to double post...


----------



## c0rbin9 (Oct 17, 2018)

This came in the mail today...

View attachment 14019081


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

brash47 said:


> It's still a quartz!


Man that's sharp. I really like how bold the bezel numerals are. Definitely in a class of its own.

Wear it in health and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

quartz......all the cool kids are doing it these days


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jacob E. (Jun 27, 2014)

I posted my wife's 3 quartz watches before. Now there's 4, the last one (also courtesy of loving husband, of course) - Balmain (Swiss made, part of Swatch Group), which of course is a forum-disapproved fashion designer brand, but a good-looking piece nonetheless IMO. The picture taken outside doesn't accurately represent colors, because of reflections, so posting a stock picture, too.

That's 39mm piece, BTW.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I love my Momentum Vortech GMT!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My brand new Monaco 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Not mine, but interested. Pictures from https://www.beuwatches.com/


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ezm 2 Hydro









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Another Momentum...the Torpedo!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cannot believe how friggin' accurate this watch is.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cannot believe how friggin' accurate this watch is.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

And Happy Anniversary on the start of this thread!


----------



## LaneP (Nov 17, 2018)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14053751
> 
> 
> And Happy Anniversary on the start of this thread!


Absolutely love the dial on that one. Though once I thought I didn't care for 3 date windows, I now really like the way they look.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

LaneP said:


> Absolutely love the dial on that one. Though once I thought I didn't care for 3 date windows, I now really like the way they look.


I didn't like them until I had this one. It's sure easier to see as my eyesight worsens with age...


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

This one has to be quartz because of the magnet moving the balls around.

Tried it on red today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

Love the faux vintage style of Undone!


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Small light and accurate a great cover for when the fancy watches have days off


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

View attachment 14061863


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

Seiko SBBN033









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## sarox42 (Jan 12, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Parnis Pilot Chronograph -- enjoying this one a lot.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

sarox42 said:


> Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


I have this watch, too...thinking of selling it, though.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sarox42 (Jan 12, 2019)

Sugman said:


> I have this watch, too...thinking of selling it, though.


I wanna sell mine too. It's a really nice watch but I now want something with contrasting colours.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

F1


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

beater


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

16 beats per second makes for a smoother sweep than any automatic


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

View attachment 14093583


Enjoying not having to wind/set.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300








​


----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

Tag quartz with small seconds hand are starting to grow on me.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

We're all right here.

Quartz IS cool. 
How about a Certina C-Sport on a Christopher Ward orange alligator leather?
(Soon to be swapped over to original Certina orange rubber for the summer)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Fun watch, kinda goofy, but legible and light-weight, 100M water resistant, very good for the gym and jogging, w/a smooth-sweep chrono second hand ...
The 24-hr sub-dial is kind of useless ... I guess it would come in handy for spelunking or solitary confinement in the SHU, but not sure why Seiko and Miyota (especially Miyota) have this feature on some many of their movements.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> 16 beats per second makes for a smoother sweep than any automatic


These are so impressive! so just bought the military and loving it.q


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Vioviv said:


> The 24-hr sub-dial is kind of useless ... I guess it would come in handy for spelunking or solitary confinement in the SHU, but not sure why Seiko and Miyota (especially Miyota) have this feature on some many of their movements.


It's an easy complication to add and helps keeping the tricompax configuration of the subdials, however that's a seriously cool watch and I love it.


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Shane V (Mar 7, 2019)

GlennO said:


> View attachment 13055899


. Beautiful watch!


----------



## Shane V (Mar 7, 2019)

My favorite two quartz watches in my collection.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

That farer is cool!


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

ck40711 said:


> View attachment 14093583
> 
> 
> Enjoying not having to wind/set.
> View attachment 14093589


Looks like an IWC!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## joshposh (May 7, 2014)




----------



## joshposh (May 7, 2014)




----------



## joshposh (May 7, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Heres some fun ones.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1 (Jan 4, 2019)

My new Lunar Pilot.









tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Easy Reader on Ostrich Strap

ER Ostrich by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jkraus2427 (Feb 23, 2019)

A little love for Shinola:


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Some of my Quartz collection....

View attachment 14162587


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

A nos '88 7a38. If only Seiko made a vintage reissue of these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Dan Henry 1963 -- wasn't sure about this one when I got it, but a strap change has made all good :- ) Sandwich dial is a nice touch.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Heres one.


----------



## Bd314005 (Aug 6, 2018)

My Super Beater watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Casio Lineage Titanium (Solar)


----------



## richjusa1978 (May 13, 2018)

Straton Speciale with a meca-quartz movement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjones3 (Mar 7, 2009)

What is this one??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Grand seiko SBGX117 on rubber. Discontinued, but grand seiko just released the SBGX335 and 337. It's a new Japan only quartz series diver.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjones3 (Mar 7, 2009)

brash47 said:


> Grand seiko SBGX117 on rubber. Discontinued, but grand seiko just released the SBGX335 and 337. It's a new Japan only quartz series diver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

C080











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

Back in the stable! SBGX115










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMS911 (Jan 13, 2019)

Tag Heuer Formula 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Took my Seiko SNE435P golfing last week. My favorite quartz.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice one on you, @Dan T.

Looks familiar!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My 2 quartz watches are my "car watches" as both are motorsports related. I really enjoy them!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

A style firmly stuck in the 80's.
I liked it then, and still unapologetically like it now.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

On my radar, cool watch!


RMS911 said:


> Tag Heuer Formula 1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300 M


----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

Newest addition. Vaer Field quartz









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tropis (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

tropis said:


> View attachment 14229705


Yes, I can it is the master of gravity....that thing will pull you straight down to the ground!!! That's huge!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Mondaine Stop2Go


----------



## RailroadMentality (Feb 20, 2017)

wtma said:


> Mondaine Stop2Go


Really like the Mondaine Swiss Rail clock face. It's well-suited to quartz watches, as the "lolipop" second hand mitigates the analog quartz mechanism issue of the seconds hand not hitting the minute/second markers exactly. Plus, the face is so easy to read! Love it.


----------



## marsavius (Oct 18, 2015)

One of mine..Filson GMT


----------



## marsavius (Oct 18, 2015)

An old Fossil I've had since the mid-90's.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## marsavius (Oct 18, 2015)

I also have a nice pair of Alpina reverse-panda chronos awaiting batteries...


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

First watch, still love the granite face. 25 years old and never needed a service. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## RailroadMentality (Feb 20, 2017)

marsavius said:


> I also have a nice pair of Alpina reverse-panda chronos awaiting batteries...
> View attachment 14238853


Usually don't care for the Large Double Date Window, but on these Alpina reverse-panda chronos, I think it looks great. Despite "erasing" the small seconds dial, the date-font and contrast just seems to harmonize with the entire dial.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## casey70 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That looks nice, @casey70! Happen to have a reference?


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

marsavius said:


> I also have a nice pair of Alpina reverse-panda chronos awaiting batteries...
> View attachment 14238853


Very nice. May I ask what models those are?


----------



## taegel9 (Nov 3, 2018)

Shinola Rambler GMT









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Smoother sweep than any automatic at 16 bps.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Salt.....


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## casey70 (Jun 5, 2019)

Sir-Guy said:


> That looks nice, @casey70! Happen to have a reference?


Yes sure, it's a LCW-M100TSE-1A2JF. I bought it on eBay, shipped from Japan. I replaced the metal bracelet with a silicone band.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 14092005


Anyone have a reference number for this one? TIA!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

GST-W300BD, solar, multiband, and G-Shock tough.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Skeptical said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What watch is this? I like.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

brash47 said:


> What watch is this? I like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Seiko SBDJ013. Titanium solar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Still loving my Monaco  quartz!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Skeptical said:


> Seiko SBDJ013. Titanium solar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's got a good look to it!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

SBCJ Perpetual calendar, GMT, encased in titanium. Oh yeah, 20 SPY to boot!


----------



## mchrisandy (Jul 23, 2019)

Need advise...im planning to buy a 2nd seiko sbca001 for $40 but i wonder is still worthed to buy now?

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

mchrisandy said:


> Need advise...im planning to buy a 2nd seiko sbca001 for $40 but i wonder is still worthed to buy now?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


If you're not gonna get it for $40 lemme know where I can get it!


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about this quartz Omega? Found it at my watchmaker and he asked me to make an offer. Working fine.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchrisandy (Jul 23, 2019)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> If you're not gonna get it for $40 lemme know where I can get it!


Already bought it 









Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

my dads old watch. elegant and simple


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Newest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

Super rare Seiko Regatta Yacht Timer. 1990s. Golden Age of Seiko Quartz.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just put a fresh battery is this little old classic.
M158-5000 World Time (Commonly known as the "Pan Am").











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## J_NL (Aug 2, 2019)

Jim-STL said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish Rolex would still make these...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn FIG-LX1 met Tapatalk


----------



## baycho (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

New house, old watch. Loving this little thing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

For father's day I'm wearing an M159-5028, which reminds me of the 634 my father used to own.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I currently have 3, two Scurfa and one Omega.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Timing my Chokecherry Jelly.
Yes it's 11:20PM. We got a late start, but this was our last batch.
Should be enough for the winter.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Timing my Chokecherry Jelly.
Yes it's 11:20PM. We got a late start, but this was our last batch.
Should be enough for the winter.

View attachment 14437213


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I agree. Quartz in KEWL.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Oceanus T200:


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

(May be FS) :'-(


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Tuna Saturday


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

The Tag Heuer Formula 1. Perfect watch for a quartz movement


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Diver 1 Stainless


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

This watch is more than kewl!


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

This 1988 7a38-7069 is still in great shape, loving this little thing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

My 7A28-7029 01

View attachment 14852045


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Tomasz Kleczek (Dec 25, 2018)

Don’t have pictures but my grandfather has a nice seiko chrono and my dad has a beautiful rectangular Baum et Mercier that was my mom’s wedding gift to him.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

OQ


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shield Pascal







Ball Rail Roader


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's my only quartz- Scurfa D1-500


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Took this pic a long time ago. Still my most comfortable watch to date. Titanium, quartz and tough as nails.


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Took this pic a long time ago. Still my most comfortable watch to date. Titanium, quartz and tough as nails.

View attachment 14966697


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I have several quartz watches. This Seiko is one of my favorites.
Joe


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

DD1972









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Seiko 7n43 movement.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Marathon on a Bonetto Cinturini strap.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IM Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Both of these are new to me, but both have been around for years & don't get much attention on WUS. 
The Morgenwerk is a HAQ rated to +/- 0.75 SPY, while the Mondaine Stop2Go is basically a fashion watch with a funky second hand. However, they both share one cool thing in common, a jump minute hand, meaning the minute hand jumps from marker to marker as the second hand passes the 12:00 position. It's mesmerizing to watch ... but also for eyesight challenged guys like me, it makes it a lot easier to read the time at a glance.

PS - there is actually a very technical thread on Morgenwerk in the HAQ forum, dating back to 2012. But I don't think I've seen any references to Morgenwerk outside that thread.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

These few days I've been wearing mostly these two


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Currently, all my favorite watches are quartz...


----------



## Chilidog67 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

Yesterday's acquisition -my 1st TH.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Dh1974









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

duro







Gotta love the duro🤙


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Yeags01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Congrats on the TAG!! Looks great!!


----------



## Yeags01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Atomic time today. I love how precise and maintenance free this watch is. Looks great too!!


----------



## Yeags01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Congrats on the TAG!! Looks great!!


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Glencoe said:


> View attachment 14991497
> View attachment 14991499


Love it!! Where did you get that?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Love the "Ministry of Silly Walks" watch!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

CitiZen World AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Maybe the best $125 I've ever spent on a watch ...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 14992587
> 
> 
> Maybe the best $125 I've ever spent on a watch ...


Hell yea! Love those watches and for $125 10 second accuracy a year....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## sy_scot (Mar 30, 2020)

Inexpensive, easygoing and has a special place in my heart. Love this little number


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Working from home, and distracted having my watches in the same room. Will probably do at least 3 more swaps today. This one is a Seiko SBTE003 6M26 Auto-Calendar, c. 1990s, time/date, chronograph, timer, and alarm ... modes are selected using the crown.

















Here's a little YT video showing how it works ...






I wish Seiko would do a reissue ... it's a really fun & affordable watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Sexy One by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning! I'm starting the day with a Roue HDS One ... it has a beautifully brushed cushion case, sapphire w/AR, screw-in caseback, stepped two-tone dial, lumed numerals, beautiful handset, and yes, the second hand hits the hashmarks dead-on. The Miyota 2315 inside is a cheap workhorse movement, rated at ±20 seconds per month, yet it is keeping nearly perfect time. I received the watch in early January, set the time, and it has gained ±0.15 seconds since, which is better than my Certina DS-2 PreciDrive. It's keeping such good time that I didn't change it for DST ... I'm curious to see how long this level of accuracy will continue.
Watch comes with 2 excellent OEM straps w/quick release springbars ...
Gotta say, between the total lack of interest in this brand at WUS, and the modest $150 price, I didn't expect to like this watch as much as I do ... it's kind of like your first Dan Henry ... low expectations b/c it's quartz & affordable, but a very pleasant surprise when you get it on your wrist.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My small quartz collection,
Battery(Dress)
10 Year Battery & Solar(Divers)...


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Wearing this chunky little beauty today.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Mmpaste said:


> Wearing this chunky little beauty today.


Nice ... One of my all time favorite Timex Originals ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 14995017
> 
> 
> Good morning! I'm starting the day with a Roue HDS One ... it has a beautifully brushed cushion case, sapphire w/AR, screw-in caseback, stepped two-tone dial, lumed numerals, beautiful handset, and yes, the second hand hits the hashmarks dead-on. The Miyota 2315 inside is a cheap workhorse movement, rated at ±20 seconds per month, yet it is keeping nearly perfect time. I received the watch in early January, set the time, and it has gained ±0.15 seconds since, which is better than my Certina DS-2 PreciDrive. It's keeping such good time that I didn't change it for DST ... I'm curious to see how long this level of accuracy will continue.
> ...


Shades of FP Journe with that handset. Love it.


----------



## MythicalPhoenix (Apr 1, 2020)

I've had this Luminox 8401 black ops for a decade. It was my daily druver onboard ship while serving in the Navy. It's beat to hell, but that's part of what I like about it, the exception being the scratches on the crystal. Not the original strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

dropmyload said:


> Glencoe said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14991497
> ...


Thank you. Got it from ebay. It was in my save search list for a couple months then snagged one. Cannot find a site where they sell them anymore, but they do popup every month or two on ebay. I had saved search as ministry of silly walks or tempus fugit watch.


----------



## seabass23 (Feb 16, 2020)

Seiko Quartz SDX007M.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

Ebel Type E


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

My first purchase. It's my motorcycle and go to watch. Love it


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

View attachment 14999233

My first purchase. It's my motorcycle and go to watch. Love it


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

IAvictorinox said:


> Ebel Type E
> 
> View attachment 14999205


Try the raspberry one...really good.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Quartz watches are so handy for grab-n-go. I enjoy mine. It's not worth the effort to try to sell 'em - at least not mine - so may as well keep 'em and use 'em. When it comes to use, I'm about 50/50 quartz to automatic.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Gigandet Pulsation G45-001







Victorinox Maverick 241676.1


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Triumph Monaco









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MythicalPhoenix (Apr 1, 2020)

dropmyload said:


> Triumph Monaco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kewl

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

Sugman said:


> Quartz watches are so handy for grab-n-go. I enjoy mine. It's not worth the effort to try to sell 'em - at least not mine - so may as well keep 'em and use 'em. When it comes to use, I'm about 50/50 quartz to automatic.
> 
> View attachment 15004651


Wow, that's quite the collection if Citizens


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

Sugman said:


> Quartz watches are so handy for grab-n-go. I enjoy mine. It's not worth the effort to try to sell 'em - at least not mine - so may as well keep 'em and use 'em. When it comes to use, I'm about 50/50 quartz to automatic.
> 
> View attachment 15004651


Wow, that's quite the collection if Citizens


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

RNBWatch said:


> Wow, that's quite the collection if Citizens


Just accrued them over time...some gifts and all that I purchased were when prices were low for that particular model. And I never seem to get rid of anything.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Let's go back to 1991.
Citizen Wingman C080 Ana-Digi World Time...

View attachment 15079135


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My two Rolex oysterquartz, 17014 and 17013.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Madcatblue39 said:


> View attachment 15075125


Pontiac. lol.

Is that a Solstice?


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

brash47 said:


>


just curious, how old is this watch? I have the same one from 2003 and my lume looks like new, but I noticed yours has noticeable patina. Or is it just a lighting thing?


----------



## srleadjb (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## crwoody (Oct 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Here are just three of my quartz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

dwalby said:


> just curious, how old is this watch? I have the same one from 2003 and my lume looks like new, but I noticed yours has noticeable patina. Or is it just a lighting thing?


Based on the serial number of the watch, it was produced in the 1993 batches. It has the old tritium lume. All of the pre 1997 Seamaster 300m have tritium, after 1997, its super-luminova. I hope that helped.

brash


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

1982


----------



## sirepsyer (Jan 20, 2019)

My first chronograph. Just got it yesterday! 
I figured a quartz chrono is fine because I won't normally see the second hand moving anyway.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Based on the serial number of the watch, it was produced in the 1993 batches. It has the old tritium lume. All of the pre 1997 Seamaster 300m have tritium, after 1997, its super-luminova. I hope that helped.
> 
> brash


yeah, thanks for the info, didn't realize that design went back far enough to use tritium, interesting.


----------



## Rossonero3 (Sep 7, 2018)

Bulova Military 96B229


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

This is a kewl quartz tho


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

My 3 beaters. Love em!


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

In for the win!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Casio wave ceptor (https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B06XX49QQ3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Moto Koure MK I Mecha-Quartz


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo.
















Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Moto Koure MK I Mecha-Quartz
> View attachment 15366674
> 
> View attachment 15366675


Never seen one in the wild- or here for that matter. One of the very first watches I lusted after back in 2016- Looks better on wrist than in the website photos. Good call!
How do you like it?


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

My ultimate grab and go combo.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Never seen one in the wild- or here for that matter. One of the very first watches I lusted after back in 2016- Looks better on wrist than in the website photos. Good call!
> How do you like it?


For the short time I've had it I'm liking it very much! I would pretty much concur with the views of The Time Bum review.
The Burgundy mecha-quartz and the Champagne automatic are both sold out. Have no idea if they're making any more.
By the way, their GIVEME50 discount code is still active. Hope this helps.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hoffman Racing 40 Panda


----------



## casey70 (Jun 5, 2019)

Casio Lineage


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

One of my many cool quartz watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Bell&Ross Fusi8n ETA 988.432 (I think) multifunction quartz


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Currently only one in my collection is automatic. But another is on the way.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Took the full lume dial Seiko Sports 100 on day 2 of the trip to Kennicott when we stopped at Liberty Falls. 
Got a great shot of the watch vs Falls... and decided to try it in the water a bit as well...





  








Seiko Lume Dial Liberty Falls.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Aug 4, 2020












  








Liberty Falls.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Aug 4, 2020


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Smith & Bradley Ambush 2.0.

Three time zones, temperature, time remaining counter, stopwatch, alarm, pedometer, calorie count, distance traveled, and compass feature.

I'll buy quartz watches if they have this many usable features.

And a more comfortable rubber strap than Marathon or Sinn makes.


----------



## Stewardess2 (Jul 23, 2015)

Haven't seen this one come up.
San Martin quartz pilot


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

“No one really knows what happens to the electricity after it leaves the battery.” - unknown auto mechanic


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I have several quartz. Here are two of my favorites.
Joe


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

I like quartz.  My two most recent acquisitions are both quartz (and solar).

_G-Shock GAS-100_









_Citizen Ecozilla_


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Two quartz quite opposite.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Quartz chrono...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Does Kinetic count?
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Marathon re-issue GPQ


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2019)

My first Tag, given to me by my wife on our wedding day 16 years ago...


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

katfromTN said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.


----------



## WengerTodd (Feb 1, 2019)

My current obsession...


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## mhz > vph (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

You tell me


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Another SNA411


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

My newest quartz is the X-33. But I also wear my Bulova Moon Watch on occasion.
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

A Newmark 52 Field, my only quartz watch.
It has a Seiko VH31 movement inside it - gives it a shorter battery life but it ticks at 4 beats a second so it feels like a mechanical watch with a hangover and it's never going to miss the second markers:


----------



## statuswan (Jun 17, 2019)

Just arrived!









Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raistlin65 (Mar 20, 2019)

K42 said:


> Another SNA411


Nice! This is one of those watches I think looks absolutely fabulous, but would be afraid I would find it too busy on my arm.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

raistlin65 said:


> Nice! This is one of those watches I think looks absolutely fabulous, but would be afraid I would find it too busy on my arm.


The key is to focus on the main dial. Look pass the bezel and chapter ring. Then all the clutter will fade, and you'll be able to admire the unique inky black background, accented by the silver rings surrounding the luminous markers and sub dials. The silver hands will stand out with the applied and raised SEIKO logo, and the yellow chrono hand gives just a tad bit of contrast keep to from being too monochromatic.

Well, that's how I see it; maybe I'm a weirdo. But if you focus on the clutter of the small text that fills up the bezel and chapter ring, then that's all you'll ever notice.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine 38mm


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Iron walker!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Casio Seamaster 15 years of hard use for fishing, travels. $10 in 2005. +7s/y










HAQ Seiko Spirit 8F33 "Baby Grand" wr100, sapphire, 10 year battery. 2010


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15602920


_What time is it?

Diez Zoo_


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

JTK Awesome said:


> View attachment 15598400


You can get analog quartz watches with a lithium 10 year battery for $20. Try that with your cheap smart watch!


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

My two


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Now I have them both.
Quartz or no, Timex is on a design roll.





  








Timex Welton dark.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Nov 29, 2020












  








Timex Aviator-1.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 24, 2020


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Jim-STL said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now _that's_ a quartz watch! Clean dial, easy to read the date, solid bracelet compared to other Rolex of the period.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Timex 'Kolchak' Dynabeat.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

iwc 3740


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Reversred 10 08

TX Exp Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Wempe Iron Walker.. love the ease of quartz









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Casio 'Arnie'








AMW-320C


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Got the titanium but still wanting the blue version









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

It’s not a quartz watch. It’s THE quartz watch.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

This watch is all about fun! Gets waaay more positive comments in public than the Chronomaster.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

My only quartz analogue:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox INOX 








241719


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Titanium solar dive watch. This has become my daily driver.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Escapement Time with Seiko VH31 sweep second hand movement. They come in white,blue,yellow and green.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

All my quartz watches with sweep second hand movements(Bulova Precisionist,Seiko VH31 and Sunon P60).


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The most groundbraking quartz watch I have is the Tissot T-Touch II Rhodium.
The smartest watch ever.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The most accurate watch in my zoo is the Certina DS Sport Precidrive with +8 s/year.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Love seeing all the HAQ watches here. Is the Bulova Precisionist still produced?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Escapement Time in white and yellow.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

M100TSE









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot PR 100 Chrono from 1994 as Limited Edition dedicated to the Soccer Worldchampionship.
Accuracy is still +1.3 s/month.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

UTI 270 SERIES dual movement


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Breitling Aerospace. 20 years old but not worn more than twice.
Sent it to Breitling for a big service ...


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Benjaz4 (Nov 15, 2021)

I wouldn’t say it’s kool with a k. but they definitely keep time more accurately 🤣


----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)

Mostly Autos but a few grab and go Quartz.
This is my favorite ❤


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Rallygraf


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

Tissot Carson









Raymond Weil Tango


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

I’ve been really appreciating the convenience and reliability of quartz lately.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Wearing almost exclusively quartz these days. It was this or an Aerospace - close run thing!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

VH31 Pilot from AliEx. All steel, double-dome sapphire with a lot of AR, screw down crown - it was like $60-$70.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Age OF Discovery


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

DST. The Junghans radio controlled Mega Solar was the reference for all watches that do
not adjust themselves.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

T-Touch II from 2012


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Back from Breitling!😃 Full service including a new glass and three additional links for the Titanium bracelet❤ All in all a new Breitling with wings!


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

I stopped wearing mechanical watches in 1982.
Over the years I kept all my quartz watches, about 2-3 dozens (Longines, TAG, ROAMER, Seiko, Citizen, Casio, Orient etc.).
This is my latest purchase:


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Happy Easter! 🐣
Breitling has probably by far the best anti reflection technology in the industry.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Strond SSC 101


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

F75362


----------



## Tokalso832 (9 mo ago)

Jim-STL said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks Sharp!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

One of my all time favourites. I didn't realise how much I loved it until the strap broke. But it's now fixed and I am re-connecting and re-discovering all the love.


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

GW-M5610-1ER


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Certina DS Sport Chrono Precidrive


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

I love this watch so much. I try not to play favorites, but this UX will not be denied it seems.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

debicks said:


> View attachment 16582668


Stunner! What reference number is this?


----------



## attilab (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## lkleinow (11 mo ago)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Cool Swiss Army Quartz


I have another colorway of that one!


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

and also this one.


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

ugawino said:


> Stunner! What reference number is this?


Thanks! It looks even better in the sun. SSC569


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

1981 7549-7010


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

ETA2824-2 said:


> View attachment 16591338


For me it is one of the best Swiss quartz watches ever made.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## E4MAFIA (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## E4MAFIA (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

CW C65 AM GT.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba AKA 








V657-6060


----------



## hotlesbianassassin (11 mo ago)

Just a few of my non-G-Shocks:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

My watch and my 5 year old son's watch.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SSB409


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife and her Tissot PR 100 with diamonds, mother of pearl and two tone bezel and bracelet:


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Here you go!



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning fellow WUS-members! 😃
The Breitling Aerospace F75362 again!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The Breitling Aerospace is currently by far my most loved quartz watch.
Nevertheless I also love the HAQ Certina DS Sport Precidrive. Both are
extremely accurate, solid and look good.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

On a rainy day comes out g-schock, my only quartz.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

captious said:


> On a rainy day comes out g-schock, my only quartz.
> View attachment 16660069


Always a safe bet! 😃 
the best jack of all trades device of the world!


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tomorrow 11:52 UTC ist will be full moon again.
My wife's Longines Conquest with a HAQ Precidrive inside.


----------



## gelatomancer (May 3, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Gotta put this Seiko in here again. Super thin. Grab n go 7N43 quartz with full lume dial. 100m. Just awesome design and perfect colors on this guy.
PS. The dogs ok. She’s limping so gonna get checked out.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

This one was on my wrist for the photo.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Tissot PRX 35mm arrived today.


----------



## sabot03196 (Aug 22, 2019)

Really like my Swiss Watch Company Ark. Titanium body, tons of AR ad Lume for days.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot T-Touch II Rhodium


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

DS Sport Chrono with a Precidrive inside. +8 s/year. Manuf. spec. : +/-10 s/year


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

1st Watch on since the Positive “ViD” Test!








“I’m back BABY!”


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Very nice quartz chronograph.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Half my collection is quartz.


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Not just quartz kewl but oil-filled quartz kewl…


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mondia Triumph


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

househalfman said:


>


Is that an elastic hook strap? It looks great from here. I was just getting ready to order one for my SNE585. Are you happy with it?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Erivera0202 (Mar 2, 2019)

Dan Henry 1939


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Awesome reliability and accuracy.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Guten Morgen allerseits!
-2s since April 15th 2022. 😃


----------



## epi.is (Jul 28, 2019)

So much shinies


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

wwarren said:


> Is that an elastic hook strap? It looks great from here. I was just getting ready to order one for my SNE585. Are you happy with it?


Yes, specifically it’s a watchsteward strap in navy. Love it and personally prefer it over all other elastic straps that cost more (some a lot more).


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

My only real quartz watch....










Only bought the quartz because the form and style is timeless....










Very cheap compared to almost the entire stable, but damn it's pure style.










Nice butterfly deployant for the strap as well. A bonus I didn't even realize was included.

There's no doubt this will get more rotation than it's modest price deserves, but it's simply art as far as I'm concerned (which is why I'm tolerating a Quartz watch into my collection in the first place).


----------



## avaprofac (6 mo ago)

Here's my most recent - an Escapement Time Mecha-Quartz 35mm (King Seiko homage).

It's been my daily wearer for the past two weeks. So far, so good.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Spacenavigator
















SBBD005


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

househalfman said:


> Yes, specifically it’s a watchsteward strap in navy. Love it and personally prefer it over all other elastic straps that cost more (some a lot more).


Thanks for the Watch Steward tip!


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

My new watch, almost fresh from the factory.


----------



## Mhiggi02 (6 mo ago)

ETA2824-2 said:


> DS Sport Chrono with a Precidrive inside. +8 s/year. Manuf. spec. : +/-10 s/year
> 
> View attachment 16706887


Very nice. What’s the reference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Mhiggi02 said:


> Very nice. What’s the reference?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


C027.417.17.037.00


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The ultra-accurate Certina DS Sport with the Precidrive. 
It is running at +8s/year.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pbankey (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

The other moon watch orbiting...


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Mhiggi02 (6 mo ago)

pbankey said:


> View attachment 16773187


The texture in that dial….and that ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My current work/beater watch for about two plus years now and my grab and go dress/sport Panda


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchlordUK (6 mo ago)

My one and only quartz bought in 1983 and still going!!!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Breitling Aerospace F75362


----------



## Craggy Island's Finest (Mar 10, 2021)

Quartz gang! Hope you won't mind the cousin visiting there on the left


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

F75362


----------



## OmegaA (7 mo ago)




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## QuartzGuy003 (3 mo ago)

I appreciate a good quartz watch, here's one of mine,. An RSW








quartz chronograph,. Running an ETA movement.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Electricianz the MokaZ


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Twowheelsandwatches said:


> View attachment 16968681
> 
> View attachment 16968686
> 
> ...


Never seen a s100 with a strap looks good.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Badger18 said:


> Never seen a s100 with a strap looks good.


Hey thanks! Not too difficult to achieve either. I also made a silicone strap work too.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Quartz style Delma Shell Star


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Quartz is not only cool, but it's fricken sensible, too! 



























I love quartz watches, especially solar quartz.



























And... radio-controlled solar quartz, especially! How sweet it is.









My automatics, while nice at times, are largely taking a back seat, for me. I still like 'em, but the quartz and solar quartz watches are just so easy, livable, incredibly fuss-free, and so dang accurate! There is MUCH to love about that.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

From the early days of quartz...


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Love this one, Super Light


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Htstinson (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## hpichris (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

How about some meca-quartz? As in Seiko VH31?


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot PR 100-Chrono from 1994. Still running at +1.5 s/month. It is a Special
Edition created for the soccer world championship 1994. Gift from my wife.


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Citizen BN0211-09X


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Arrived today!

Wolbrook Skin-diver WT Mecaquartz, w/Seiko VH31 movement. C&B Black Calf strap.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Z51Coupe (11 mo ago)

Not a picture from today


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Only digital Quartz here... Confident that nobody else on WUS has the first Casio


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Arpiem Tribute TJW


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kaboom25 (May 28, 2014)

All of them in one picture, as yesterday by some miracle my toddler and pregnant wife saw fit to gift a few minutes of peace and I took the chance to set them all back to non-daylight savings time in one go.


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Only 3 days for saturday


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Junghans Milano Mega Solar. Radio controlled around the globe.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Got a new one:


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

…NoSeasBoludo,Ché…


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

S100B with custom blue dial


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

Nicely providing the service that I purchased it for.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## DukeLarue (11 mo ago)

My grandfathers' ultra quartz


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Marathon Navigator 6645-01-250-8115 (June 1990).


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

DukeLarue said:


> My grandfathers' ultra quartz
> View attachment 17126203


I think you win. Grandpa had great taste.


----------



## DukeLarue (11 mo ago)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> I think you win. Grandpa had great taste.


He did, thanks. Unfortunately the watch needs repair, so victory when fixed...cheers


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Great watch, elegant design, very accurate, sensibly priced! And... dauphines! Elegant and sporty all in one.

I haven't been able to take it off for going on a week!


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Been wearing this today.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------

